# Pa.End of Summer Plow and Pull Day



## wally_471 (Apr 11, 2013)

WPGTA's Western Pennsylvania Garden Tractor Association's 1st End of summer Plow and Pull Day at Marburger Farm Dairy Sept. 26, 2015 1506 Mars-Evans City Road Evans City Pa. 16033-- starts at 7am till ???Free food and drinks to members and family. Can join the day of the event Must be a member to Operate Equipment due to insurance. For more Information go to http://www.chapter34.com or 724-799-0362 keep checking back for up dates.

wally_471


----------

